# Rude Sales Associate at Loccitane



## Hellocat4 (Jul 10, 2012)

First of all, I rarely go to the mall.  I do almost all of my shopping online.  The other day, I packed up my kids to take my oldest to an appt.  I got the time wrong, somehow, and wound up 4 hrs early.  The mall is nearby, and I had something I had to return to Sephora with me anyway, so I figured we'd go to the mall and kill some time. 

I actually did not plan on shopping at Loccitane, but we passed it on our way to Sephora, so I stopped in and asked the employee if they were offering the same deal as online- she said they were.  In order to get the free gift, you have to spend $55, so I started browsing. 

The employee followed me around the tiny store (there were no other customers in there), and stood 3 ft. away as I looked at products, and read the backs of them.  She was staring at me quietly.  It was so awkward.  I did not get the feeling she thought I was going to steal anything, for some reason though.  I think she was just a hoverer in general.  Nonetheless, it was very unnerving, and I wasn't even reading what I was looking at since I was so uncomfortable due to the close proximity and intense eye contact. 

So I grab the items I want, and set them at the counter.  There was a jar of moisturizer sitting on the counter as a sample so I opened it, and got a little bit out and put a tiny bit on my daughter.  The associate did not see me get it out of the container, but saw me applying the product to my child.  She races over (she had been getting the gift), and asks me, "ARE YOU PUTTING THAT PRODUCT ON HER"?!!  I hesitated before answering, because I automatically assumed I made an error, and mistakenly took product out that wasn't meant as a sample.  She then said, "Or, is that your own lotion you are putting on her"?  I told her, that no, I was using the sample moisturizer.  She started freaking out, as if I was putting poison on her, and scolded me that the product should not be used on a child's skin (my kid is 6), because it has chemicals that could hurt her in it.  I told her that I own the product, and I've used it on her before.  She slightly calmed down, but briefly continued her rant, "Oh, okay.  I was just worried, because the product contains XY &amp;Z, and it shouldn't be used on a child, because blah blah blah".  That was the icing on the cake- I will not be returning to that store again.  The staring and following was very rude, but her overreaction was even worse.  She made me feel as if I was a criminal- it was so weird.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 11, 2012)

Wow, I absolutely dislike when a sales person hovers over me. I get alot of that at a nearby CCO even though I've been going there for years.  It's unnerving and difficult to ignore.  I've learned to bore them though. Sephora and CCO are all about 30 minutes aways so when I go I always make my visits worthwhile.  When I see a product, I'll literally pause and stand there for a minute or two looking up reviews before I buy it so that I don't regret not purchasing the items later.  About 90 percent of the time, the employees get irritated bc they don't know if I'm going to steal something or not and therefore you can see it on there face getting annoyed. Hey, if they can make me uncomfortable, so can I.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 11, 2012)

Yikes! She needed to keep all that to herself. Did you get her name? Even if you didn't contact the parent company and file a complaint against her because she needs to learn to shut her mouth.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 11, 2012)

Definitely needs some coaching here! The hovering is bad enough without the mouth added to it. I would contact a district or regional manager on this, too.


----------



## Hellocat4 (Jul 11, 2012)

You know what, I'm going to.  I'm sure her name is on my receipt, which I still have.  It would be simple for them to look up the times, if nothing else.  It's a tiny store, so she probably wouldn't be difficult to track.  Since I have it all written out, I'll copy it and then simplify, before e-mailing.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 13, 2012)

I read this thread when it started and am curious, were you able to contact the company and get some kind of resolution? Also interesting, that while you shouldn't use the product on a child, it's somehow okay to apply the same stuff to your skin? I get it, children and still growing, but that's half your genetics standing there with lotion on their face!


----------



## OiiO (Aug 13, 2012)

Well, I know that L'occitane uses a lot of botanical ingredients, and sometimes phytohormones which should never be used on a child that has not yet reached puberty, since they act like actual hormones. I don't think it has anything to do with harmful chemicals. I've been buying L'Occitane products for 10 years now because they always have outstanding quality and rare organic ingredients.


----------

